# Britains toughest towns!



## PhillyPhilly90 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hahahahaha UK's toughest towns...LOL. There nowhere near America's toughest towns like Chicago, Los Angeles, Detroit, Philadelphia, Atlanta...etc. Actually the toughest would go to Camden, Compton and Gary for havin' really high crime rates.

Philly had nearly 300 homicides last year, Detroit had about 350 homicides, New York and L.A. are in the 500 range and Chicago lead the nation with over 600 homicides.
However Camden, NJ (80,000 pop, a city across Philly) is the most dangerous per capita along with Gary, Compton, Atlanta and Detroit.

Bogota, the capital of Columbia had 8,600 homicides (holy shit). I found that fact somewhere.

What's the point of this, Europe isn't crime ridden as America.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

My city of birth, Glasgow, is definately the toughest city in the UK (why do you think I don't take sh!t from people? lol). Also, when my mom was 8 months pregnant (with me) whe was grabbed by a guy with a knife in glasgow. Luckily, a teenager came along and kicked the guy's ass. 

But I think the UK is worse in small crimes(theft, robbery) than large crimes(murder, rape). The US probably has a larger murder rate than the UK does.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

PhillyPhilly90 said:


> Hahahahaha UK's toughest towns...LOL. There nowhere near America's toughest towns like Chicago, Los Angeles, Detroit, Philadelphia, Atlanta...etc. Actually the toughest would go to Camden, Compton and Gary for havin' really high crime rates.
> 
> Philly had nearly 300 homicides last year, Detroit had about 350 homicides, New York and L.A. are in the 500 range and Chicago lead the nation with over 600 homicides.
> However Camden, NJ (80,000 pop, a city across Philly) is the most dangerous per capita along with Gary, Compton, Atlanta and Detroit.
> ...



Actually, when my mom moved to glasgow when she 11 she was shocked at how tough a city it was. They lost their American accents within a couple of days (actually developed an accent for school and a different one for home. 

Anyway, for such a small city, Glasgow is verrrrryyyyy tough.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Glasgow sure is tough lad  Especially in the city's council estates


----------



## frankiego (Jun 15, 2005)

What a nice place is UK !
I`m looking forwand to live there !


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

SE9 said:


> ^^
> 
> http://books.guardian.co.uk/departments/generalfiction/story/0,6000,1543299,00.html
> 
> "I live a very quiet life up in Glasgow," says Louise Welsh. "Though we do have the highest murder rate of any city in Europe."


http://www.eveningtimes.co.uk/hi/news/5035466.html

About Glasgow: "Official figures show murders increased from 70 in 2003 to 83 in 2004, up 19%."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naples

About Naples: "During 2004 over 120 people died in Naples in Camorra killings, many of the deaths drug-trade related."


----------



## SkyscraperGuy (Jun 4, 2004)

The uk might not have as much crime as america but you would be suprised how much crime the uk has for such a small country. The uk has the worst drinking problem in the hole of europe which leads to lots of violance. If you actually lived in one of the big cities in the uk you would be terrofied what is going on in are cities.


----------



## spxy (Apr 9, 2003)

"Hahahahaha UK's toughest towns...LOL. There nowhere near America's toughest towns like Chicago, Los Angeles, Detroit, Philadelphia, Atlanta...etc. Actually the toughest would go to Camden, Compton and Gary for havin' really high crime rates.

Philly had nearly 300 homicides last year, Detroit had about 350 homicides, New York and L.A. are in the 500 range and Chicago lead the nation with over 600 homicides.
However Camden, NJ (80,000 pop, a city across Philly) is the most dangerous per capita along with Gary, Compton, Atlanta and Detroit."

Er, like Glasgow has a population of under or around 1.000.000,Philly has 5.000.000 Chicago is around 6.000.000 LA 9.000.000 etc etc
Likewize with Naples and Frankfurt all much bigger than Glasgow
That actually makes the murder rate higher.

When people talk of violant crime being low in the UK, they mean England and Wales, Scotland is quite a bit rougher than the rest of the UK.


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

SE9 said:


> (hmm.. so you've never heard of the Jamaicans of Brixton eh? no contest!  )


Yeh, Brixton isn't a very safe place is it.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Some of Brixton is


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

I think is thread is totally unrealistic. I live in Manchester and have never seen a real gun in my whole life, and i'm 27 years old.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

neil said:


> I think is thread is totally unrealistic. I live in Manchester and have never seen a real gun in my whole life, and i'm 27 years old.


nor have I and I live not to far from from some of my cities shittiest areas. I also live in a city that made the top ten highest murder rates in the U.S. 

Basically, what I am saying is that crime figures are overrated. Most people that are affected by them are those who deal in drugs, gangs, or violent friends. I drive through these rough areas all the time...at night and during the day. Nothing has ever happned. I have never been the victim of a crime in my city. Even if I was mugged or pickpocketed.....big deal. That happens everywhere, you just have to be smart with your money. Now if we wanna talk about some really shitty places were you DONT want to be in the wrong place....try Bogota, Mexico City, Rio, Johanesburg..perhaps Chicago if you dont know where you are going.


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

CRIME-RATE AND INSECURITY IS MORE THAN JUST MURDER-RATE....

Murders will (most of the time) only happen to those that are involved in things like drug-dealing, etc... while RAPES and ROBBERIES can happen to anybody.

neil : i bet not everybody in bogota have seen a gun either.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

DnH said:


> CRIME-RATE AND INSECURITY IS MORE THAN JUST MURDER-RATE....
> 
> Murders will (most of the time) only happen to those that are involved in things like drug-dealing, etc... while RAPES and ROBBERIES can happen to anybody.
> 
> neil : i bet not everybody in bogota have seen a gun either.


rapes occur in Toronto, Tokyo, Sydney...they can happen anywhere. Robberies also happen every country, every city. Why worry over something like this? Better my property than my life.


----------



## SnailTrain (Dec 17, 2007)

Glasgow is a rough place, but I grew up in Belfast during the years of the troubles when the paramilitraries ruled supreme, and I have seen at close quarters the dire result of their brutal actions. In comparison I found Glasgow to be quite a pleasant little town - but sadly full of pathetic beer-bellied drunks swaggering around trying to scare people by acting tough. For really dangerous places you need to go some big cities in South America - Sao Paulo, for example - or what about Jo'berg in South Africa?


----------



## Mile High City (Oct 4, 2005)

these places have the highest crime rates. england surpassed america and even south africa with 9700 crimes per 100,000 people. its murder rate manages to stay rather low, far behind the US.

better health care system and emergency response perhaps? or maybe the english just aren't too handy with a firearm.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Mile High City said:


> these places have the highest crime rates. england surpassed america and even south africa with 9700 crimes per 100,000 people. its murder rate manages to stay rather low, far behind the US.
> 
> better health care system and emergency response perhaps? or maybe the english just aren't too handy with a firearm.


Perhaps it's because half of British Recorded Violent Crime results in no injury to anyone and most of the rest of our violent crime wouldn't even be recorded in most countries due to it's trivial nature.

http://www.anxietyculture.com/crimescare.htm

There are also discrepancies in recoprding figures relating to property crime recording between different countries. It should be noted that the all crime is recorded in the UK, and that we don't operate a system of felony or misdemeanor.

The NYPD and other police in America have been accussed of downgrading crime, for instance property theft worth less than a certain amount is downgraded from Grand Larceny ($1000 upwards) to a Non -Felony or misdemeanor. US detectives won't deem a property crime a Felony unless the victim brings in 3 estimates confirming the value of the property as being more than $250 dollars and a receipt for their property. They are simple told they can't prove it was worth more than $1,000 so it will be handled as a Misdemeanor petit larceny and not a Felony Grand Larceny. Midemeanors are not recorded, thus downgrading crime reduces statistics and keeps the City Mayor and Senior Police Officers happy.

The same is true of US Violent Crime which is only recorded in the official Uniform Crime Reports if it is an aggrevated assault which involves either serious injury or the use of a weapon. Simple Assualts where a few bruises are caused are not recorded in the US, and they certainly don't count assaults where no injury is caused what so ever like in the UK. The US Police are under extreme pressure from City Mayors to lower crime rates, and if this means downgrading crimes to non-felony or even down grading an injury then some offices will do so. As for statistics there's the old addage - lies, damned lies and statistics..

Just a few weeks ago the BBC Showed Louis Theroux's Law and Order Specials.

The first was in North Philadelphia and resembled something out of a third world country.

You can watch it here - http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=louis+theroux+philadelphia&emb=0#

The second documentary was from Johannesburg in South Africa, where the situation is so bad they have armed vigilante security guards trying to control the streets.

You can watch the Johannesburg Documentary here - http://video.google.com/videosearch...louis theroux law and disorder&emb=0&start=10






hno:


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

I also think you will find that crime in the UK is subject to extreme media hype, we actually have a falling murder rate, the lowest British Crime Survey figures since records began, and police figures are also falling.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2007/oct/23/comment.prisonsandprobation

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2005/apr/22/ukcrime.society


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

GNU said:


> Actually Frankfurt gets around 100 homicides in a year.(that in the innercity area alone with 600.000 inhabitants).
> London (7.5million) got aroung 170 last year.
> I think that pretty much tells you something.


According to the BKA, the number for Frankfurt in 2007 was 47. This includes attempted murder unlike the London statistics.

I have to say though, I never felt particularly unsafe in Manchester, Nottingham or Liverpool at all when I spent time in those cities. I'd say that unless you're mixed up in drugs or gangs they're no more unsafe than Auckland. Here there are definite "no go" areas too and woe betide anyone who walks around parts of Otara, Otahuhu, Mangere at night without backup.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

I find it just a little sensationalistic when the media in the UK freaks out about "gun violence." Regardless of whether it's rising or not, it's still light years behind the level in the US. An example:

In San Francisco in the past 70 days, there have been the following police calls:

503 shots fired calls
188 shots fired calls (from city gunshot detectors)
69 shooting calls (that's about 1 shooting victim a day, vs. Nottingham's 1 victim a week)
385 person with gun calls

As far as stabbings, robberies and other assaults go, there have been:

111 stabbing calls
305 person with knife calls
394 armed robbery calls
503 strong-arm robbery calls
100 purse-snatching calls
275 aggravated assault with a deadly weapon calls
2,679 assault/battery calls
7,524 fight calls
126 fight with weapons calls
132 sexual assault calls
30 kidnapping calls

there were also 1,408 threat and 12 bomb threat calls.

source:http://sf.everyblock.com/police-calls/by-incident-type/

^Only a small amount of those incidents will actually be counted in the FBI's crime stats for SF.



Jaeger said:


> The NYPD and other police in America have been accussed of downgrading crime, for instance property theft worth less than a certain amount is downgraded from Grand Larceny ($1000 upwards) to a Non -Felony or misdemeanor. US detectives won't deem a property crime a Felony unless the victim brings in 3 estimates confirming the value of the property as being more than $250 dollars or absent a person having a receipt for their property, they are simple told they can't prove it was worth more than $1,000 so it will be handled as a Misdemeanor petit larceny and not a Felony Grand Larceny.
> 
> The same is true of US Violent Crime which is only recorded in the official Uniform Crime Reports if it is an aggrevated assault which involves either serious injury or the use of a weapon. Simple Assualts where a few bruises are caused are not recorded in the US, and they certainly don't count assaults where no injury is caused what so ever like in the UK. The US Police are under extreme pressure from City Mayors to lower crime rates, and if this means downgrading crimes to non-felony or even down grading an injury then some offices will do it. As for statistics there's the old addage - lies, damned lies and statistics..


Exactly, which is why all those recent reports claiming that the UK (or was it just Scotland?) had a higher violent crime rate than the US are kind of suspect, in my opinion. 

Also, last I checked, fists and knives can't kill innocent people through the living room wall, or two blocks down the street, but bullets certainly will...so a higher rate of gun violence is far worse than a higher rate of assault anyways, if you ask me.


----------

